# GT #53 Atlanta Hawks (22-28) @ Los Angeles Lakers (35-17) [2/19]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Atlanta Hawks




































[PG] M. Bibby [SG] J. Johnson [SF] J. Smith [PF] M. Williams [C] A. Horford

Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] V. Radmanovic [PF] L. Odom [C] P. Gasol

*SPOTLIGHT PLAYERS*


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I didnt think Bibby was going to play...oh well...lakers should still cruise..


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Is Kobe 100%?

i'm hoping for another 20-reb game from Al.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I hope they avenge Atlanta's undeserving win in the previous match up. I don't care if it's a blowout or a 2OT game-winner, I just want this to be the 36th win of the season. 

I can't watch it live, because I have an exam tomorrow, but I'll wake up early and just watch before it .

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not completely sure about Bibby playing, but I'm assuming he will since all the players involved in the trade already passed their physicals and were cleared to play.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks alot Sacto for trading Bibby to our next opponent in a must win situation for us. 

This game scares me. The hawks athleticsm and Horford's muscle could be a problem.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Time for some Gasol in yellow action.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Have you guys noticed this? We played the Heat in Shawn Marion's debut. We're playing the Hawks in Mike Bibby's debut. We're playing the Suns in Shaq's debut.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Have you guys noticed this? We played the Heat in Shawn Marion's debut. We're playing the Hawks in Mike Bibby's debut. We're playing the Suns in Shaq's debut.


Its a Conspiracy.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Huh, that is very coincidental. Let's hope they win tonight and tomorrow. Oh, and the rest of the season plus 16-0 in the playoffs. 

Anything less, is a failure.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Have you guys noticed this? We played the Heat in Shawn Marion's debut. We're playing the Hawks in Mike Bibby's debut. We're playing the Suns in Shaq's debut.


Wow, didn't notice that.. Let's start the second half off the right way.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Is Kobe 100%?
> 
> i'm hoping for another 20-reb game from Al.


No. Won't be until after season.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Does anybody know what is NBALPSCORE ch. It seems like this game will not be on NBA LP.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

being in the east coast sucks. i can't watch it with joel and stu.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bibby is already being booed like crazy, haha.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice dunk by Lamar!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's 0/2 shooting, but 2/2 free throws...his shot is looking good so far; can't really tell if the pinkie is affecting him much.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I didn't think Bibby could look any goofier, but he has succeeded with the high socks. I still hate him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow! Nice flop Josh...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom with a good start until slamming into Josh Smith when he had an easy shot. I'll take the good with the bad. :laugh: Flop or not, that was dumb.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hawks are already out of fouls, so hopefully we capitalize and get to the free throw line and get them in foul trouble.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Hawks are already out of fouls, so hopefully we capitalize and get to the free throw line and get them in foul trouble.


Yup. Keep cutting to the basket and pick up the tic-tac fouls.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice move by PAU!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yup. Keep cutting to the basket and pick up the tic-tac fouls.


Al sits. We're running double screen plays to get our shooters going.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love how Odom and Pau are playing right now. Both being very aggressive.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar going back at Josh!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

How many rebounds does Lamar have??


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobes handle doesnt seem to be affected!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Double Gasol and pay! Sweet shot Vlad..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're up by 12 now. 11-2 run. Glad to see Radmanovic hasn't lost that shooting touch that he had before the break.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> How many rebounds does Lamar have??


Lamar's already at 6 boards.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> How many rebounds does Lamar have??


six


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, lamar seems much more comfortable as a cutter. if you guys have been noticing, he's been cutting to the basket a lot lately. it's been a good deal. rebounding and cutting, and occasionally running the break.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It really is amazing how differnt this team looks with Gasol in the lineup.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

OMG!! I love a big man that can hit his free throws!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau already has 11 points in the first quarter.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe pestering the Alanta guards!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we can play this kind of basketball for a full 48 minutes, then I don't even see how we could lose, with or without Bynum.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I am LOVING Kobe's defense right now, and the team's defense in general!

32-14 after the 1st quarter!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We are playing with a lot of energy. Lets try to keep it up!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> We're up by 12 now. 11-2 run. Glad to see Radmanovic hasn't lost that shooting touch that he had before the break.


im just glad he didn't go anywhere near snow..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Woooooooow what a first quarter! Kobe's defense is going to be just disgusting with this added help. That was a sweet swipe! And the announcer guy called Luke special :lol:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, was gonna say.. kobe's defense looks really good.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

AHHHHH Ronny has to finish that ****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice air ball pass to Odom.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luuuuuuukkkkkkkeeee


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Remember that I said Luke would play MUCH better after the break...

So far, he's playing pretty well...1/1 shooting, 2 points, 2 rebounds, and just took a charge.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Remember that I said Luke would play MUCH better after the break...
> 
> So far, he's playing pretty well...1/1 shooting, 2 points, 2 rebounds, and just took a charge.


even if luke plays better, he sucks and offers us nothing that we need.

oh and he has a knack for throwing the ball into his defender's hand when "shooting" the ball.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar is rebounding everything!!!! I love it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lamar Odom: 4/4, 8 points, 10 rebounds.

There's still 8:31 left in the 2nd quarter!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> even if luke plays better, he sucks and offers us nothing that we need.
> 
> oh and he has a knack for throwing the ball into his defender's arms.


Way to try and look at the bright side of things.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm watching the game through the atlanta broadcast... wow ****in homers

o yeah 

LUUUUUUUKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Radmanovic just got owned.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I don't mean to be negative, but why the hell are Odom, Gasol, and Kobe all on the bench?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar with the nice steal and jam!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Way to try and look at the bright side of things.


lol did he just throw the ball into his defender's hand, or did he not?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I don't mean to be negative, but why the hell are Odom, Gasol, and Kobe all on the bench?


Because we're winning by 21.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> lol did he just throw the ball into his defender's hand, or did he not?


But at least it didn't cause a turnover. :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ahahahahaha!!! i love it!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke ****ed up, but made it for immediately with the dunk...no idea how he missed the layup, though.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke and Vlad are high flyers. Prime time players baby!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lol lukes doing everything today

thats more luke like


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I love it when we force turnovers!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Get the camera off of Bibby please, I can't stand it. They should blur his face out like they do boobs on TV.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

so who is more nasaly.. kermit the frog or mike bibby? or ray romano?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I told you guys not to worry about Kobe's pinkie! He can still shoot! Oh, and his defense isn't bad, either.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe sinking jumpers and playing ridiculous defense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

****er homer announcers, shut the hell up. Jeez...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i told you guys to trade kobe for shaq, and now it's too late because the trade deadline is over soon.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's mute time. These guys suck.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> ****er homer announcers, shut the hell up. Jeez...


Haha, what are they saying? I'm glad I have Stu Lantz and Joel Myers right now.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> It's mute time. These guys suck.


talking about steve smith and his **** buddy?

man he just said, "what did al horford do to get that foul?" when clearly horford hit pau in the arm

man talk about homers lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is an absolute beat down right now. 30-point lead. Wow.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> This is an absolute beat down right now. 30-point lead. Wow.


we want our revenge!

go for 50 point lead


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the sick behind the back pass to Gasol, who finished with the reverse layup!

This is ****ing awesome!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

hahahahahahaha Pau with the Dr J!!!!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, pau can reverse it. what other legitamite power forward in the league can do that?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Did Pau and Kobe grow up together? That's just remarkable..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

OOOOOOOO MAN 

never seen a 7 footer do a reverse layup like that damn paus crazy


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe already has 5 steals! Add 15 points (on 5/9 shooting), 4 rebounds, 3 assists and 0 turnovers to that, and you've got yourself a pretty damn good performance right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Rather than talking about this epic **** beating, Steve Smith would rather gush about Zaza Pachulia... The Hawks have not committed a foul yet this game..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

atlanta should just throw up the white flag

we need to prep for the suns game tomorrow


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW you guys could rest your starters in the 2nd half and still win comfortably.................


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's playing like there's no injury at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

hroz said:


> WOW you guys could rest your starters in the 2nd half and still win comfortably.................


It's a beautiful thing, isn't it?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

this game started in the fridge.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

_Hehe, you're so funny Smitty. Touch my weiner while we watch Bibby shoot FTs. Then we can eat gumbo off of each other! hehe!_


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, if we went the entire 2nd quarter without scoring, we'd still be up 4 right now.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

our we that good or the hawks just suck ass?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome home Bibby?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

dannyM said:


> our we that good or the hawks just suck ass?


Little of both. Hawks are pretty bad, but not this bad. Lakers are balling right now.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

smithy sounds like my neighbor


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oooh that was scary....I thought Fisher got hurt....but just a hard foul. He's back up.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow wheres the foul??!? fisher got murdered


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

ahahahhahaah this game has been so red. to watch. i love it baby. suns toorowo nite


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

let's make it 40 by the half!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

or maybe he just flopped hahahaha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We have 13 steals right now, compared to the 4 the Hawks have. Wow.

We're winning by 40.........IN THE FIRST HALF!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

wow we are embarassing them...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lmao, this is like a basketball video game where you haev a cheat code.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man hawks are horrible 

19 TOs!

kobe DOPY no doubt


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe. Bean. Bryant.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

uh oh watch out for richardson 

the man averaged 25 ppg in the d-league??


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How did we just give up 20% of their first half points in 30 seconds?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

shoot a three and make it a 40pt lead!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Has anyone started a thread on General yet? I think this merits it


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

thought kobe wasnt suppose to dunk the ball with that injured pinkie?

dont do it again kobe :raised_ey


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

73-37 at the half...

Now this is what the **** I'm talking about!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Has anyone started a thread on General yet? I think this merits it


A thread has already been started, yes.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Has anyone started a thread on General yet? I think this merits it


i can start a luke is back!!!! thread

o wtf childress


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Perfect.

Phil should rest the starters for tomorrow's night game against Suns.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I find it funny that the Hawks trade for Bibby, and come out and play their worst game of the season (thus far).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

MacDonald said it best, the Hawks didn't come to play and they are getting blown out of the building.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

starters had a 4 game rest. if im phil i let them play 12 minutes in the 2nd half. gotta get the lakers team hungry for wins. gotta be so hungry that you'll beat teams while they're down.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i think we should blow em up by 50 pts 

this should send a msg to the rest of the league DONT MATTA IF YA GET KIDD OR DIESEL


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How the hell did we lose to this team a couple of weeks ago? Seriously...how?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

HKF said:


> MacDonald said it best, the Hawks didn't come to play and they are getting blown out of the building.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> How the hell did we lose to this team a couple of weeks ago? Seriously...how?


bibbys a cancer


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm just waking up. Is this **** true?


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Phil should take out the starters by end of 3rd. I wanna see the same thing tomrrow night, that would put tears into my eyes. God I don't like them SUNS.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad to see the Lakers playing very well on both ends... amazing game to watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I am just hoping that we come out tomorrow night with the same intensity and energy in Phoenix, and absolutely RUIN Shaq's debut.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It's utterly shocking how quickly Kobe and Pau just seemed to develop chemistry... I figured they would, but I thought it would take a couple 2-3 weeks.... But since game one, they have played great together.. What a pick up.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> It's utterly shocking how quickly Kobe and Pau just seemed to develop chemistry... I figured they would, but I thought it would take a couple 2-3 weeks.... But since game one, they have played great together.. What a pick up.


Seriously impressive this Pau Gasol guy.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Steve Smith is now raving about the excellent job of the Hawks bench in the first half.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Steve Smith is now raving about the excellent job of the Hawks bench in the first half.


Yeah... it's depressing listening to these Hawks commentators.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Are you not entertained!!!!!!!*


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Uh oh... Kobe looks shaken up.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad to see Kobe didn't get injured... that looked bad.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

on a side note, does anyone know where i can make a complaint about a rep? (not from the lakers forum, but a mod from another forum.. taking out his vendetta against me)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> on a side note, does anyone know where i can make a complaint about a rep? (not from the lakers forum, but a mod from another forum.. taking out his vendetta against me)


PM Cris. He will take care of it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Just PM one of us (Lakers mods), best bet is BH (hint hint).


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pau is sick!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Get the lead back to 40!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Why Kobe is still in the game?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lamar Odom...this guy is somethin else...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> on a side note, does anyone know where i can make a complaint about a rep? (not from the lakers forum, but a mod from another forum.. taking out his vendetta against me)


Any of us mods will take care of it. Like they've said, just use a PM.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I can't believe people talk about trading Lamar, he is a beast.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was just a ridiculously tough shot by Kobe. I don't know anyone else that could make that shot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Chocolate Rain!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hawks are cutting into the lead. Now it's at 28. Pick it up, Lakers!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Why are the starters still in? Especially Kobe...


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Coby Karl Time.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I will be absolutely speechless if they blow this lead. We always play like crap as soon as we get a big lead. This entire quarter, we have half-assed layup attempts and defense, and made stupid TOs. If I'm Phil right now, I'm not pleased. 

The game isn't over. There is sooooo much time left.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I hope the Lakers play like this tomorrow night.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Any of us mods will take care of it. Like they've said, just use a PM.


yeah i already made a long PM to BH.. with my proof (including timeline of the events).

if no response by tomorrow i'll just copy paste. i have screen shots in case this "mod" wants to edit anything out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

28-point lead heading into the 4th quarter. I'm glad Odom hit that 3 to end the quarter.

I want to win by 30, and keep them under 100.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> 28-point lead heading into the 4th quarter. I'm glad Odom hit that 3 to end the quarter.
> 
> I want to win by 30, and keep them under 100.


TACOS!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Almost Farmar... almost...


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Just like we ruined Marion's Debut we are doing the same tonight to Bibby. Shaq is next.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

In case you guys have not had a chance to watch this touching video.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/luJMJTB4WLE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/luJMJTB4WLE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You know, I'm scared of the Suns game tomorrow. Not because I dont think the Lakers could take them. I do. But Shaq's first game back, he will be pumped up. Ready to go for a least a couple of games before his weight and age catch up. Pau isn't good enough to defensive wise to stop a good Shaq (all this is assuming Shaq looks like a shell of himself for at least tomorrows game). 

Not to mention, blow out or not, were on a back to back. Kobe looks fine tonight, but hopefully no pain in his hand tomorrow. 

Sure would like to see a blow out.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/cirrocuban/?action=view&current=bringonthesunscq0yk2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/cirrocuban/bringonthesunscq0yk2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> In case you guys have not had a chance to watch this touching video.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/luJMJTB4WLE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/luJMJTB4WLE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


You are terrible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Coby Karl with the dunk!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> In case you guys have not had a chance to watch this touching video.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/luJMJTB4WLE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/luJMJTB4WLE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Best video ever...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Coby with a nice dunk!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

lol at the fans chanting Coby!!! I love it!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> lol at the fans chanting Coby!!! I love it!


They should chant Karl!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I love that kid.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

COBY!!! High flyer!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Odom for Player of the Game tonight.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> <a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/cirrocuban/?action=view&current=bringonthesunscq0yk2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/cirrocuban/bringonthesunscq0yk2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Love the image.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kick ***


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great victory coming out of the All-Star break. On to Phoenix...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Player of the Game? Odom, Kobe or Gasol?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Player of the Game? Odom, Kobe or Gasol?


Gotta give it to Odom. 15 rebounds...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Odom. 17 pts 15 rebounds. Odom has been balling lately!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We fly high, No Lie ,You know this (BALLIN!)
Foreign rides, outside, its like showbiz (We in the building)
We stay fly, No Lie ,You know this (BALLIN!)
Hips and Thighs, Oh my, Stay focus

:rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Odom. 17 pts 15 rebounds. Odom has been balling lately!


Great to see him play like this, when he is the 3rd option.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully Odom can repeat this performance tomorrow night, but it's going to be tough with him having to go against Amare Stoudemire.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think Odom can guard Amare. He long enough and quick enough to guard him. Im more worried about Shaq.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Great effort tonight, especially on D. Kobe's finger looks fine. 

Gotta crank it up for the Suns tommorrow a huge game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I will honestly be very dissapointed with this team if we lose to the Suns to be quite honest. This is how they should play every night. Especially when the Suns don't play any D.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> In case you guys have not had a chance to watch this touching video.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/luJMJTB4WLE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/luJMJTB4WLE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


why did I watch this?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Just watched the replay of the game, because I didn't have a chance to catch it live. A great team effort, really. I love the way Odom has been playing in February, I hope he can keep it up. I love Gasol and really don't care too much that he's somewhat soft. I mean, a freaking reverse lay-up, are you kidding me? I'm beginning to love the way Radman is quitely getting his act together and how formidable our bench looks (this Farmar kidd is going to be a great starting point guard one day). And last of all, I absolutely love how wrong everyone was about Bryant's injury. If that slamdunk in the middle of the game didn't prove that he'll be okay, I don't know what will...

I just hope that pitbull that goes by the name of Raja Bell doesn't intentionally go for his finger tonight.

Yay!


----------

